# What colour would you say your horse was?



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ice has been called everything...Black, black bay, dark bay, and even chestnut, when he was bleached out after a summer in the Florida sun. I tend to think he's dark bay.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Sundance is a Bay Tobiano!


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Carly is black!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Bay:









Chestnut:









Such rare and exotic colors I have. :wink:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Tomahawk is a bay, an orangey coppery one, but I just call him a bay.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

<--- see this pic for reference.

Ginisee is a dark bay/black. She fades in the summer and her muzzle is bay so she is not a true black.

Uma is brown. Not bay, but brown. She is a mocha coffee color... hence the show name, Javah.

Demi is a bright bay.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Chestnut









Buckskin


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

chestnut


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

<-- See Picture

Indigo is a grey.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Dallas is a very light Palomino and Annalie is a Chestnut Flaxen Mane and Tail


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Gypsy is a grulla.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Chester is bay;










Abby is Chestnut Leopard Appaloosa;


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugo is dapple grey, but going flea bitten (yuck!!)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Concho: chestnut
Midnight: black (aka blue) roan
Tango: silver bay blanketed appy
Sage: varnish chestnut appy
Cheyenne: chestnut sabino
Maverick: chestnut with flaxen
River: chestnut
Renaissance: chestnut
Harley: black
Harrison: bay dun
Summer: chestnut
Calista: palomino pinto
Amber: silver bay
Ruby: chestnut pinto with flaxen
Jewel: bay pinto
Spin: black leopard appy
Dream: that's debateable, I know she's a varnish appy but not quite certain on her color yet, need to test her
Chianti: black blanket appy with varnishing
Tucker: chestnut pinto
Chili Pepper: chestnut
Cruiser: silver black
Design: silver bay pinto
Cocoa: silver buckskin (possibly dun)
Diva: silver bay
Marina: perlino
Solitaire: chestnut pinto
Sierra: chestnut pinto
Shakespeare: silver black appy
Stardust: black blanket appy
Pebbles: chestnut


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

<---- In pic.. Isabella Palomino. Isabella is the shade of pali, not her name lol


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

<--------
see picture

Cutter is a palomino. golden palomino in the summer, light palomino in the winter


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

black.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Buckskin.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

3 bays.
A blood bay, a dark bay and a "coppery" bay (still waiting for her to shed out again- she's changed shades of brown 3 times so far).


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> Concho: chestnut
> Midnight: black (aka blue) roan
> Tango: silver bay blanketed appy
> Sage: varnish chestnut appy
> ...


I don't think I counted right is that 30 horses?! :shock::shock:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> Bay:
> 
> 
> Chestnut:
> ...


just so happens bay is my fave horse colour 



Honeysuga said:


> Tomahawk is a bay, an orangey coppery one, but I just call him a bay.


i would call that 'wild bay' as the black only comes up to the fetlocks rather than knees/hocks


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Flame is a bay (not sure what type).









Soda is a dun (he's been called a tiger striped dun, but I don't think that's an actual designation.)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci is black and white. Both a true black and a true white, lol. And Gracie is a bay. Pretty simple. =]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, she actually is white. Usually they're greenish/brownish/greyish


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Black. Cant really get much blacker either.. :lol:


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kaluah is dark bay
Shooter is grey now, later ??? most likely dark bay
Bourbon is bay
Grace is dapple grey:lol:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm thinking bald faced, bay sabino splash? LOL. I'm still learning. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Did some research. Apparently, it's just bay sabino. Every clydesdale is sabino.


BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I'm thinking bald faced, bay sabino splash? LOL. I'm still learning.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thumper's kind of a reddish bay color... would that be blood bay? haha i'm not very good at colors .


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Ice has been called everything...Black, black bay, dark bay, and even chestnut, when he was bleached out after a summer in the Florida sun. I tend to think he's dark bay.


I could almost see calling him perhaps a liver chestnut? I am no expert with colors but he looks like some horses that I have seen called liver chestnut, and I don't really see any bay-ness in him.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Flame is a bay (not sure what type).
> 
> View attachment 27793
> 
> ...


I am drooling over your dun! My first horse was a red dun and I have always had a soft spot for them.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Majic was a dapple gray but appears to be going flea bitten. I wish he would have stayed dapple gray, I love them.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, he's very vain. The camera comes out and he's always perking his ears up and looking cute.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lilly...is sorrel or chestnut, depending on where you're from.









Picks is a bay. However he has a feint line down his back that is not pictured. Perhaps a "line-back bay"? It'll be interesting to see what he sheds out to.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

#1 Baby ~ i'd say she is some form of sabino something or another. but when talked to no horsie people and trying to identify her i just say the white horse.
#2 Carmen ~ we call her a Blood Bay or Cherry bay.
#3 Kitty ~ Mutt. lol he is a black and white paint but some of his black spots look grey. and some of them are fading to brown! so as of right now he is grey white black and brown. unfortuantly i have no pictures showing all of his unique color.
#4 Chief ~ we call him a fading black. as when we got him in the winter he was BLACK now he is browning out. plus on his coggins papers when we got him the pictures of him he was a really light brownish looking color. 
#5 Snowflake ~ i am assuming Varnish roan of some sort.
#6 Sparta ~ we are still determining what his color will be as of right now he is a grey/black color and will probably turn out to be a varnish roan as well. but we shall see!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> I could almost see calling him perhaps a liver chestnut? I am no expert with colors but he looks like some horses that I have seen called liver chestnut, and I don't really see any bay-ness in him.


yeah i would say liver chestnut too, really dark though. Beautiful and unusual


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^PintoBean is a Sorrel Tobiano








^Romeo is a grey








^Cecil is a flea-bitten grey








^Demi is a bay








^Not sure what Kodee is


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Sabino chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Knievel is Chestnut.


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

<--- He's a dun.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> i would call that 'wild bay' as the black only comes up to the fetlocks rather than knees/hocks


Yeah, his coloring does seem to be a bit more "primitive" looking, especially with the light points on his muzzle, ears and belly and his rimmed ears.


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

Ace is a coppery, orange -type bay when he sheds out.








Whereas Buddy has Cushings, so he stays palomino. When I clip him his undercoat is nearly dapple gray.
<a href="http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii173/WillowGroveGraphics/?action=view&current=TheBoysPlaying3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii173/WillowGroveGraphics/TheBoysPlaying3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Chestnut!
So exciting. XD
I wish I had some pics, but i'm on a school computer. 
Lovely horses, everyone!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

paintluver said:


> ^PintoBean is a Sorrel Tobiano
> 
> ^Romeo is a grey
> 
> ...


i would say he was varnish roan


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

<-- Isabella Palamino


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

speedy da fish said:


> i would say he was varnish roan


 ^Thank you! I was wondering if anyone would know!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

englishrider said:


> I don't think I counted right is that 30 horses?! :shock::shock:


Yes and add two more 
Camelot who I think is a silver bay?
and the unnamed colt who is chestnut (both foals born in the past week)

Most of them (24) are miniatures. Then there's two retired TBs and 4 large ponies/small horses.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Did some research. Apparently, it's just bay sabino. Every clydesdale is sabino.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's splash in clydes. And it's up for debate now if it's sabino or dominant white (DW) in clydes.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

<-----Ricky=chestnut  A very light, bright chestnut though when he's rugged and in show condition.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool thread!

See if I can remember right what everyone has determined on my guys...

Freyja is a fading black Tobiano/maybe sabino (she has scattered white hairs)











Finn is a fading black sabino










I've been told Misty is a palamino, but I think she might be more a light flaxen/mealy chestnut 










Claymore is a red roan/sabino? tobiano pintaloosa


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Snow is a Rabicano








Remington is Black


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

fury is grey going fleabitten


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Dazzle is a palomino, possibly sooty, as her dam carries it. Her tail has darker hairs and she has (obvious) heavy dappling. She also has bend or spots, which is what the dark spots on her coat are called.










Concensus is a chestnut. He may carry the splash gene, as he has a bottom-heavy blaze and straight-topped socks, not to mention his sire carries it.










Bing is a bay. Someone asked me if he was buckskin once. Uhh. No.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

According to his passport and show name, Jack is black...but his sire is a famous black bay sabino and he fades in the sun and shows hammer strikes, so who knows!!!!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Red is a Sorrel.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h176/4h_fudge/1122091228.jpg
Buttercup is buckskin who dapples in the winter and gets a star in the summer








Eeyore is a standard grey
















Sugar is brown
















Thunder is sorrel/chestnut








Shadow is fading black
















Summer is sorrel/chestnut with flaxen mane/tail








Star is sabino bay roan








Midnight is a true black








Buddy is bay


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Champ is a moderate palimino. Hes almost white in the winter though.


----------

